# Pentium D Overclocking



## freaksavior (Jan 9, 2007)

Post your highest over clocking on the pentium d with what cooling and what board it is.

I am currently @ 3.57 pentium d p45 on a ecs p4m800 pro and a zlaman 9700


----------



## rizzo (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a D840 3.2 to 3.96 on a Asus P5nd2-sli with Coolermaster Vortex fan. Weird that chip oc'd better on the nvidia chipset then it did on my ds3.


----------



## Beomagi (Jan 13, 2007)

looks like via or ecs is holding you back. My 945 went up to 4.51 dual core orthos prime stable in windows. Then i had to back down to 4.35GHz when i started overclocking the videocard. At 4.51 performance would drop if the videocard started serious power draw.

best bios shot :






also have a pentium D 805, which got up to 3.34GHz stably (would lose sata, network and sound above that)

mobo = asus p5ld2 (945 chipset)


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW you got your 945 all the way to 5ghz i can't get mine more than 3.7 and my sytem crashes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

i got my D 930 too 4.4ghz.i think it was 293x15.

asus p5wd2/patriot ddr2 900 ep/seasonic s12 430watt


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 13, 2007)

my OC on the d930 was only ~3.75, FSB was 250 i believe, on air with a zalman 7700...ASUS P5W DH deluxe...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

d930 3366mhz (max i can get without changing the voltages which this board cant do) gigabyte 8i865GME Tt jungle 512 ultra 500watt


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2007)

820 @ 3.444 GHz, 246x14, ram @ 166, undervolted from 1.4 to 1.175. ASRock 775Dual-VSTA running on 4COREDual-VSTA BIOS. Zalman 9500led.

wait til i get my new board and ram, i'll hit 4GHz no problem


----------



## niko084 (Jan 13, 2007)

My 915 to boot and stable at 3.71 so far. I'll be shooting for more soon here, still on stock cooling.


----------



## Canuto (Jan 13, 2007)

My 1st Pentium D 930 was at 3.72Ghz, this one now is at 3.6Ghz both on a Biostar 945P-A7A(8.0) mobo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

there ya go guys,was a lovely chip that was.

was an artic freezer 7 pro btw.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2007)

here ya go.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

lol its the pentium d suicide squad.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 14, 2007)

Again i say wow to all your overlcocks. I just put in water cooling yesterday, and i havn't tried to overclock yet, (xp keeps crashing) but i am amazed at how high your speeds are.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Again i say wow to all your overlcocks. I just put in water cooling yesterday, and i havn't tried to overclock yet, (xp keeps crashing) but i am amazed at how high your speeds are.



you should get some damn nice oc's with water like that.
is your vga card water cooled as well?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2007)

if i'd 'a' had a cooling system like that on my 930 i'd 'a' had 5ghz+.

how high does your ram go? and how's that board for oc'ing.what were your temps on air?

sorry just interested lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 14, 2007)

If your talking to me about the air then on stock cooler i got 48c @ 3.66ghz

Now i get 34c @ 3.66 but like i said xp keeps crashing on me so i got to do something about it like reformat that puto.

I Have to cut my ram back if i set it to 200mhz i can overclock to almost 3.8 but it crashes, if i set it to 266mhz i can get to 3.7 and if it's at 333mhz i can get to 3.5.

No, I'm not cooling my gpu yet. i am broke from actually buying the water cooling.

i'm not sure how high my ram goes. if I i had ddr2 533 i bet i could overlcok to 4ghz or more.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2007)

ha you got that fry's deal on mobo and cpu im surprized yours worked mine didnt i had to go get another mobo :shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 14, 2007)

yup your right, i did get it from fry's and i don't like the mobo but i like the CPU!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> yup your right, i did get it from fry's and i don't like the mobo but i like the CPU!!



works great on a celeron D 351


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jan 15, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23524
there is the overclocks of my cpu so far i need to get a better board so i can clock further
unless i find a volt mod for the board


----------



## insect111 (Jan 18, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23524
> there is the overclocks of my cpu so far i need to get a better board so i can clock further
> unless i find a volt mod for the board



Hello,

I was able to overclock my Pentium D 945 to 4.11GHz (air cooling only). I know it can be overclocked higher than that but I'm satisfied with it right now, .


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 19, 2007)

new mobo, new ram, NEW OC!!!
3740 MHz!!!! 266x14, still undervolted, but less of an undervolt. i'm sitting at 1.3v right now. gonna push 4GHz tonite!!!


----------



## motorhed (Feb 13, 2007)

ECS PA1 MVP & Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## motorhed (Feb 15, 2007)

new system setup


----------



## stelios26 (Feb 20, 2007)

Every Day Fully stable  
Watercooled..


----------



## freakshow (Feb 20, 2007)

Pentium D 820 4.3ghz on Abit AW9D watercooled     

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682


----------



## motorhed (Feb 20, 2007)

damn i need a water cooler


----------



## Doktor Danger (Feb 24, 2007)

*D930*

I've got my D930 running stable at 3.6 on the stock cooler + some arctic silver 5...their cooling compound sucks.

It idles at about 43 degrees celsius, which is about what it does at stock. Had it up to 3.8 but idle temps are way too high with the stock cooler.


----------



## sl (Feb 28, 2007)

I overclocked mine to 3.92 but it restarted while I was running PCMARK05 CPU tests on it.. I decided not to try it again until I install better cooling


----------



## MrMR2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Pentium D 945 @ 4.34 on air*

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=286165

I was able to run 3D Mark 05 to completion and scored 5614.
For the time being totally stable with no crashes.
My CPU temperature is running at 33c. System temperature is running at 28c.


----------

